# YouCadenza Young Artist Competition



## mariaelena

Are you a serious young singer or pianist in the Los Angeles Area between the ages of 18-30? Want to win a performance slot at the exciting new Future of Music Festival in Los Angeles? Want to compete to have footage of you performing promoted by iCadenza and, oh yeah, $2000 worth (3 months!) of individualized career consulting from iCadenza co-founders Julia Torgovitskaya and Jennifer Chernick? Submit a YouTube video for the first round of the YouCadenza Young Artist Competition!

This is a YouTube competition for classically trained, career-bound pianists and vocalists. Each contestant will post a video of a live performance to YouTube and submit the video to us for consideration, and so we can post it on our website. A winner will be selected in each category after a live audition for finalists. Winners will perform at the iCadenza Festival Opening Concert on Wednesday August 17th at 7:30pm, and will receive 3 months of consulting from the iCadenza founders - valued at $2000! All entrants have the chance of having their videos posted and promoted on the iCadenza Talk blog.

Be a part of the first ever YouTube competition for young classical artists! Check out http://icadenza.com/youcad enza-young-artist-competit ion/ for more information on how to enter.


----------

